# SMOK Brit One Mini Kit



## Naeem_M (20/9/16)

I was really excited to receive the Brit One Mini from SMOK.

It's been a week with the device now and I think I've vaped enough on it to give you my thoughts.
Let's start with the device, what's in the box and my opinions on this.

*Packaging:*


Standard packaging that we've come to expect from SMOK
An outer sleeve cover containing information on the contents of the box, a warning for under 18's and the general branding
Remove the sleeve and you get the familiar black box with a silver SMOK logo on the top
Pop the box open and you see the misub battery mod and the accompanying brit mini tank in a foam inlay
Under the inlay, quite hastily thrown together is the spare glass (win!), an extra BM2 coil, warranty card, user manual and some spare O-rings
​
*Misub Battery Mod - specs and look*

The misub battery mod included in this kit is a 1600mAh and is not a variable wattage device.
It's comfortable in the hand at 22mm wide and 75mm high and just weighing 66.5 grams. The device is well put together, finished in what I think is Stainless Steel.

There is a small vent hole at the bottom with a USB charge port at the back and the fire button on the front.
The ring housing the vent hole at the bottom is a bit sharp if I am honest. Will you get cut? Probably not, but it doesn't feel good when you run your finger over it.

​
*Brit Mini Tank - a quick look*

The Brit Mini tank is very simple with a 2ml juice capacity and a single point of airflow, located at the top of the tank under the drip tip.

I like the look of the tank. The drip tip is funneled almost. SMOK were aiming for a "shark: look, and the drip tip definitely makes it look like a shark fin.
The tank is again very well made, finished in Stainless Steel. It definitely does not feel or look cheap.

​
*BM2 Core (coil)*

Following this shark look, the coil used in the Brit Mini is also funneled with 3 large wicking slots.
Inside is a dual Kanthal coil that comes in at 0.6 ohm. The coil is branded with the Brit Mini shark logo on one side and some specs on the other side.

The coil is rated best at 25W and to be used between 15W and 35W.
I popped the tank on to my Minikin to run it at the different wattages in the range. I'll explain this further down below.



​
*My usage, thoughts and recommendations*

This kit is intended for flavour. SMOK make the bold statement of: Challenge Your Taste on the box and all promotional materials.

I used 2 juices I haven't used in a while: Debbie Does Donuts and NCV Milked.
I struggled with both these flavours in the past and never really enjoyed it. I will say that my perception of these juices has changed since using this kit.

SMOK - raise a glass - you've delivered on flavour. I enjoyed every single flavourful vape and kept going back for more.
What's even more impressive is the clouds produced by this little beast.

I expected to use this as a stealth vape while sitting at my desk at the office. That didn't work out 

​
2ml seems like very little, but on such a small setup, a tank will last.
Over a 7 hour period, vaping exclusively on this device and having gone out for a "vape break" about 5 times (taking 10 mins each break lol), I filled up the tank twice.

Unfortunately, 7 hours was the most I got out of the battery and I returned to my Griffin 25 mini on my Minikin.
It was after taking a puff on the Griffin that I realized just how restricted the airflow is on the Brit Mini tank. Some will love this restriction, resulting in a great Mouth to Lung (MTL) hit.
I personally struggled with the tank and it's airflow after this.

The biggest problem though, and what has made me put this kit aside to be used as a paper weight is the spit back.

If you recall, I said the wicking slots were large. I think they're too big and there isn't enough cotton down in there.
The juice floods the centre of the core and every pull is a plethora of warm juice leaking on to your tongue and swirling in your mouth.

I tried everything I knew through previous experiences; flicking the device, reducing the airflow, sticking a rolled up piece of tissue down the middle, cleaning the cup/underside of the tank's top piece ...
I left the tank for a good 15 minutes and returned, but no luck. Eventually, it stopped. Why? I don't know.

I decided to pop the tank on the Minikin and see if variable wattage would alleviate the spit back.
Even at it's lowest recommended wattage, it worsened.

For this sole reason, I've left the kit aside, occasionally taking a pull for an MTL hit ... but nothing more.

*Pros:*


Well designed and anesthetically pleasing
Excellent vapor production
Spot on flavour for days!
Great, small carry around that doesn't get in the way
Good for a Mouth to Lung hit
*Cons:*


Battery - would have liked an hour or 2 more ... so close!
Spit back - biggest downfall of this tank. This alone outweighs ALL the pros
*Recommendation:*

I am yet to find a fixed dollar price on this kit, but I estimate the kit to sell for between $30 - $40 overseas, and in SA maybe around the same dollar amount or more.
The reason I mention price is because this will be the biggest factor in whether you purchase it or not.


​If there is a way around the spit back, then this kit is absolutely fantastic. I must say that I was only able to try the 0.6ohm coil as that's what came in the box.
There is a 1.2ohm coil which I am sure will produce even better flavour. But will it stop the spit back?

Bottom line, if you want a flavour kit that runs smooth on high nic (6mg) juice, produces decent cloud and gives a good MTL hit, then this is a kit worth checking out.

I hope you enjoyed this review. Look forward to sharing more product and juice reviews in the future.

Until next time ...

#VapeOn

Reactions: Like 1


----------

